# Rollenspiel Gilde gehobener Klasse sucht Mitstreiter



## NightriX (1. März 2008)

Ich grüße euch bewohner Azeroths,

The Dark Religion, eine aufstrebene Macht auf Seiten der Horde.
Wir haben uns frisch auf dem Realm Todeswache formiert, um in den Kampf gegen die verhasste Allianz zu ziehen. 
Unsere bisher wenigen Mitglieder gehören alle einer Altersgruppe von 18+ an. Dieses wollen wir auch auf längere Sicht beibehalten um einen gewissen umgangston im Zusammenspiel zu behalten. 

Unsere Regeln sind nicht streng. Wir bevorzugen das RP-Spiel und unterstützen dieses! Jedoch gibt es keine verpflichtungen, jeder darf selbst entscheiden ob und wie er das Rp-Spiel gestaltet ! Wir sind alle keine "Powergamer" sondern aus beruflichen sowie privaten Gründen "Gelegenheitsspieler". 

Wir nehmen auch Leute im LowLvl bereich auf, die sich bereits früh einer Gilde anschließen wollen!

Für alle willigen Kämpfer, die sich angesprochen fühlen und uns im Kampf gegen die Allianz unterstützen wollen, sollen sich hier, und/oder ingame bei "Artalas" oder "Syyrian" melden. 

FÜR DIE HORDE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NightriX (1. März 2008)

NightriX schrieb:


> Ich grüße euch bewohner Azeroths,
> 
> The Dark Religion, eine aufstrebene Macht auf Seiten der Horde.
> Wir haben uns frisch auf dem Realm Todeswache formiert, um in den Kampf gegen die verhasste Allianz zu ziehen.
> ...





EDIT:
BITTE INS GILDENFORUM VERSCHIEBEN!


----------



## Ilunadin (1. März 2008)

Also an und fürsich würde ich da ja mitmachenaber...Jixsaw is irgendwie nicht wirkllich rollenspielmäßig^^


----------



## zificult (1. März 2008)

Ilunadin schrieb:


> Also an und fürsich würde ich da ja mitmachenaber...Jixsaw is irgendwie nicht wirkllich rollenspielmäßig^^


rechtgeb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shoguna (1. März 2008)

"Unsere bisher wenigen Mitglieder gehören alle einer Altersgruppe von 18+ an. Dieses wollen wir auch auf längere Sicht beibehalten um ein gehobenes Spiel auf einem gewissen niveau zu führen."


Hach wie ich das liebe...gewisses Niveau kann auch mit unter 18jährigen vorhanden sein... :x


----------



## ChevesieLane (1. März 2008)

genau und es gibt leider auch über 18 jährige die kein gewissen niveau beibehalten können^^


----------



## NightriX (1. März 2008)

Shoguna schrieb:


> "Unsere bisher wenigen Mitglieder gehören alle einer Altersgruppe von 18+ an. Dieses wollen wir auch auf längere Sicht beibehalten um ein gehobenes Spiel auf einem gewissen niveau zu führen."
> Hach wie ich das liebe...gewisses Niveau kann auch mit unter 18jährigen vorhanden sein... :x





da gebe ich dir recht! aber um grundsätzlich ein wenig anstand in die sache zu bringen ist es nunmal so das wir uns darauf geeinigt haben ein gewisses alter als grundsatz zu nehmen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



von mir aus können auch leute ab 16 beitreten die sich allerdings eine gewisse zeit etablieren müssen. eine ordentliche ausdrucksweise sollte einfach vorhanden sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belfort (1. März 2008)

Ilunadin schrieb:


> Also an und fürsich würde ich da ja mitmachenaber...Jixsaw is irgendwie nicht wirkllich rollenspielmäßig^^




also ich finde Jixsaw ist doch ein rollenspielgeeigneter Name für einen Troll.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bl4ze (1. März 2008)

seid ihr wirklich so arogant oder tut ihr lieber nur so ?

es ist natürlich selbstverständlich das eine elitäre rollenspiele gilde gehobener klasse sich nicht an grundlegende
forenstrukturen zu halten hat, das sollte hier schonmal gar nicht zur debatte stehen.

auch der name jixsaw mag auf den ersten blick aus einem horror film entstanden sein aber auf der zweiten
blick verbirgt sich dahinter sicher eine tiefgehende und rollenspieltechnisch zu erklärende bedeutung.

das elitäre rollenspielgilden am besten immer mit dark/rise/jünger/bruderschaft des/schaten-/der dunkelheit
oder sonstigen abgedroschenen clichés anfängt sollte auch erstmal als unbestreitbare tatsache in den raum gestellt werden, nur um eventuellen missverständnissen vorzubeugen.

wurdet ihr im realmforum genauso geflamt oder war es noch schlimmer ?

ps: ihr habt vollkommen recht das ist ein flame  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich kann leute nicht ab die sich gern größer machen als sie sind und letztendlich doch nur eine 0815 causal fun gilde sind...

so far - ich hätt gern nen link zum posting im realm forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NightriX (1. März 2008)

Bl4ze schrieb:


> seid ihr wirklich so arogant oder tut ihr lieber nur so ?
> 
> es ist natürlich selbstverständlich das eine elitäre rollenspiele gilde gehobener klasse sich nicht an grundlegende
> forenstrukturen zu halten hat, das sollte hier schonmal gar nicht zur debatte stehen.
> ...



ich weiss nicht wer von uns beiden sich groß macht?!
ich habe niemanden verbessert oder wegen seiner meinung kritisiert so wie du es gerade tust!

wir suchen nach leuten die unserer gilde angehören wollen. nach deiner meinung habe ich nicht gefragt. so wie du es siehst ist es in ordnung. aber gefragt hat dich keiner. bleib doch bitte beim Topic und nerv andere mit deinem quark.
wenn du nicht beitreten möchtest dann bleib auf dem teppich, behalte deinen kommentar für dich und schreibe in einen thread der dir zusagt!

nicht bös gemeint, wie dein post vorab bestimmt auch nicht!


----------



## Belfort (1. März 2008)

Bl4ze schrieb:


> seid ihr wirklich so arogant oder tut ihr lieber nur so ?
> 
> es ist natürlich selbstverständlich das eine elitäre rollenspiele gilde gehobener klasse sich nicht an grundlegende
> forenstrukturen zu halten hat, das sollte hier schonmal gar nicht zur debatte stehen.
> ...




also ich sehe persönlich auch bei besten willen nicht das problem was du hast. dies ist doch nur eine gilde die neue mitglieder sucht. -> Mehr nicht.
ich habe nirgends gelesen, dass sich irgendwer gern größer macht, außer du vielleicht. dass der thread nicht im gildenforum verfasst wurde ist ja wohl eher ein kleines versehen was ja wohl durch einen admin ziemlich schnell ausgebessert werden kann. 
die namenswahl der gilde und der spieler ist ja wohl jedem selbst überlassen oder nicht? 

es ist ja wohl auch klar, dass es personen über 18 gibt, die sich teils kindisch verhalten, genauso wie personen unter 18, die sich erwachsener verhalten. diese tatsache bestreitet auch niemand oder? es ist aber häufiger so, dass z.B. 14 jährige umgangsformen haben, die ab und an nicht ganz stimmig sind. 

seine eigene meinung haben ist ja wirklich jedem überlassen, aber in diesem thread sucht doch nur eine gilde anhänger, mehr aber auch nicht. also erspart ihnen doch solche kommentare, da diese sicherlich nicht der rekrutierung helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zificult (1. März 2008)

ich glaube das sowas bei wow leider nich mehr hinhaut, ist halt in manchen bereichen zu komplex. Da muss man manchmal echt ernst bleiben ;-)


----------



## NightriX (9. März 2008)

zificult schrieb:


> ich glaube das sowas bei wow leider nich mehr hinhaut, ist halt in manchen bereichen zu komplex. Da muss man manchmal echt ernst bleiben ;-)




verstehe ich nicht ganz, aber ok  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rolandos (12. März 2008)

Hallo,

was bitte ist an WOW komplex?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also bestimmt nicht das Spiel selbst, das ist schon fast langweilig und eintönig. 
Die einzige* wirkliche* Herrausforderung ist, das finden einer Gruppe, die dann auch bis zum Schluß zusammenhält, wo sich auch Niemand aus dem Staube macht ,wenn es mal nicht so gut klappt. 

Das Zusammenspiel ist die zweite Herrausforderung, besonders dann wenn da Besserwisser, Standartmeckerer oder Itemgeier dabei sind. Eine kleine Ausnahme mögen die Besserwisser sein, vielleicht wissen sie etwas Besseres, schließ ich ja auch nicht aus, nur die Art und Weise wie sie es rüberbringen wollen, da möchte man so manchen durch den Bildschirm ziehen.
So in  etwa "Wenn du dich nicht sofort Umskillst spiele ich nicht mehr mit dir" "MAMI MAMI der skillt sich nicht um *heul* mit dem Spiele ich nicht mehr".
Da muß man sich ebend drauf einstellen, das andere nicht so super toll aufgebaut sind, BASTA.
Der Rest ist noch nicht einmal Banane.


----------



## Foertel (12. März 2008)

Wenn du das so siehst, dann hör halt mit dem spielen auf und belästige uns nicht mit deinem "Mami, Mami, WoW ist ja sooo langweilig..."




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rolandos (13. März 2008)

Foertel schrieb:


> Wenn du das so siehst, dann hör halt mit dem spielen auf und belästige uns nicht mit deinem "Mami, Mami, WoW ist ja sooo langweilig..."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahh ja! Dich würde ich zu Denen zählen, die eine Gruppe Verlassen, wenn's mal nicht so richtig läuft. bzw Andere ständig mit unwillkommenen Ratschlägen bombadieren, ob sie gut sind oder nicht. 

Zumindest in den Foren ist WOW nicht langweilig, sagt man mal was gegen das Spiel und wenn es nur eine Kleinigkeit ist, wird man sofort von Denen die nichts besseres kennen, angemacht. Finde ich immer wieder Lustig.


----------



## Foertel (13. März 2008)

Rischtiiiisch, Ich n00b, du Pro

Also geh weinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und nein, ich bin einer von der Fraktion der "Gruppe-Verlasser-Hasser", insofern stehts ja mit deiner Menschenkentniss schomal eher schlecht als recht...


----------



## Rolandos (13. März 2008)

Foertel schrieb:


> Rischtiiiisch, Ich n00b, du Pro
> 
> Also geh weinen
> 
> ...



Warum sollte ich? 



Foertel schrieb:


> Und nein, ich bin einer von der Fraktion der "Gruppe-Verlasser-Hasser",



Tatsächlich!  Dann Tschuldigung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Foertel schrieb:


> insofern stehts ja mit deiner Menschenkentniss schomal eher schlecht als recht...



Irren ist Menschlich. Und wie soll man aus ein paar Worten einen Menschen kennenlernen. Da hilft nur Herrausfordern und schauen wie er sich verhält.


----------

